# General > Films >  Pawn Sacrifice

## Rheghead

Pawn Sacrifice is a film which is released this month about the rise, success and controversy of Bobby Fischer.  It already has a 8/10 on IMDB so it looks a promising film.  I hope Thurso cinema show it!  :Smile:

----------

